# Bild zieht schlieren vom PC auf Wohnzimmer TV



## teKau^ (15. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar schliert mein Bild auf meinem Wohnzimmer TV wenn ich etwas über PC darauf zocke! Schließe ich eine Xbox etc. an, funktioniert alles super und das Bild schliert nicht.

Aufgefallen ist es mir bei Fifa 11 wenn ich lange Bälle nach vorne schlage. Es entstehen dann komische Streifen die sich horizontal über den gesamten Bildschirm ausbreiten und ruckeln.

Meine PC Komponenten:

CPU: Phenom x4 II 955
RAM: 2x 4Gb GeIL DDR3- 1333 Kit
Grafikkarte: ATI HD 5850 Sapphire
Mainboard: Asrock 880GMH/USB3

Grafiktreiber wurden bereits auf den neusten Stand gebracht was jedoch keine Verbesserung der Lage brachte.

Woran liegts? Jemand eine Ahnung was es sein könnte?!

Gruß teKau^


----------



## Wenzman (15. Februar 2011)

VSYNC an ? 
Bin mir sicher das es daran liegt.


----------



## kastagier (15. Februar 2011)

Wie groß ist denn dein Fernseher? Kann sein, dass der VRAM der Grafikkkarte da schlapp macht. Kommt eben auf Größe und Auflösung an. 40 Zoll in Full HD geht mit einem Gig nicht mehr


Update:
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Also bei 50 Zoll, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, kommst du mit deinem VRAM nicht mehr aus!


----------



## Xion4 (15. Februar 2011)

kastagier schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn dein Fernseher? Kann sein, dass der VRAM der Grafikkkarte da schlapp macht. Kommt eben auf Größe und Auflösung an. 40 Zoll in Full HD geht mit einem Gig nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Update:
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Also bei 50 Zoll, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, kommst du mit deinem VRAM nicht mehr aus!




So ein Schwachsinn: Die Größe eines Bildschirms hat nichts mit der Vram Auslastung zu tun. SOndern die Auflösung. Und da der TV maximal 1920x1080 hat reicht der Vram. Unabhängig davon, dass sich ein Mangel an Vram nicht als Schlierenbildung darstellen würde, sondern eher in Nachladerucklern.

Und wenn eine HD 5850 noch für Full HD auf nem PC Monitor reicht, dann auch für Full HD auf jedem Monitor und PC!!!!

Und wenn du einen 70" TV hättest der nur 1024x768 hätte, dann kannst da sogar noch mit einer 512MB Karte super zocken.

Bitte erst mal selbst informieren bevor du hier falsche tipps gibst.


----------



## kastagier (15. Februar 2011)

Komm mal klar! Natürlich hängt das zusammen (Größe und Auflösung). Artikel mit diesem Zusammenhang sind bereits mehrfach in PCGH veröffentlicht worden. Also bitte erstmal selbst die Hausaufgaben machen bevor du mir an die Karre fährst. Danke!


----------



## teKau^ (15. Februar 2011)

Hey, erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Wenzman es lag tatsächlich zu 95% an der Vsync Einstellung. Hatte sie im ATI Catalyst auf "Always ON"!.. Jetzt hab die Einstellung auf komplett "OFF" gestellt.

Jetzt sind schon mal die größten Streifen verschwunden aber ein paar ganz kleine Balken sind doch noch sichtbar! Das sind die restlichen 5% die mich noch nicht ruhig schlafen lassen 

Oder liegts einfach daran, dass der ATI Catalyst die Einstellung Vsync nicht zu 100% ausschaltet?! Von meiner Hardware bin ich eigentlich überzeugt und kann daher das bildschlierenfreie Spielen mit Konsolen nicht verstehen..

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den HDMI Kabeln aus!? Das scheint ja eine Religion für sich zu sein da einige dies und andere wiederum das behaupten. Habe mir die günstigsten gekauft die es bei Amazon gab  *Fehler* ?!


----------



## Wenzman (15. Februar 2011)

kastagier schrieb:


> Komm mal klar! Natürlich hängt das zusammen (Größe und Auflösung). Artikel mit diesem Zusammenhang sind bereits mehrfach in PCGH veröffentlicht worden. Also bitte erstmal selbst die Hausaufgaben machen bevor du mir an die Karre fährst. Danke!



Nein, tut es nicht. 

Nur die Auflösung ist relevant. 
man kann auch auf 200 Zoll Spielen wenn der Bildschirm nur 1080p hat.

Der Preis des HDMI Kabels ist auch egal, die Technik ist die selbe. 

Hast du Vsync im Spiel aktiviert ? Nur über den Treiber reicht bei manchen Spielen nicht.





Hör bitte nicht auf folgendes. 


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Also bei 50 Zoll, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, kommst du mit deinem VRAM nicht mehr aus!


Das stimmt einfach nicht.


----------



## Xion4 (15. Februar 2011)

kastagier schrieb:


> Komm mal klar! Natürlich hängt das zusammen (Größe und Auflösung). Artikel mit diesem Zusammenhang sind bereits mehrfach in PCGH veröffentlicht worden. Also bitte erstmal selbst die Hausaufgaben machen bevor du mir an die Karre fährst. Danke!




Nein sind sie nicht, und wenn kannst du definitiv nicht lesen bzw. verstehen. Im Grunde stimmts, es wurde gesagt, bei hohen Auflösungen kann einer Grafikkarte in einigen Games der Vram ausgehen, was sich dirch Nachladeruckler bemerkbar machen kann. 

Niemals hat ein Redakteur auch nur den Hinweis auf die Größe eines Bildschirms gemacht, wenn es um das Thema Vram ging. Das ist das Problem, wenn man Sachen nur oberflächlich liest und sich keine Gedanken macht, bzw. versucht die Inhalte zu verstehen. Vorallem wäre, selbst wenn die Größe ein Unterschied machen würde, deine Analyse ja immernoch falsch, da sich Vram Mangel nicht durch Schlierenbildung deutlich macht. Auch ein Leistungsmangel der GPU würde nicht als Ursache in Frage kommen, da es dann anfangen würde zu Ruckeln.

Full HD, ist bei normalen Full HD TVs 1920x1080 Pixel. Dieses ist bei 40", bei 50" und auch bei 60" identisch. Das heisst, um es auch für dich passend zu erklären:

1920 x 1080 = 2073600 Pixel. Auch bei einem 24" Zoll Monitor ist eine Full HD Auflösung 1920x1080 Pixel = 2073600, also identisch.

Die Grafikkarte stellt den Pixelinhalt/die Pixelfärbung dar, nun erkläre mir doch mal, warum denn bei einem 40" die Grafikkarte mehr zu tun hat. Weil die Pixel grösser sind??  Pixelgröße hat keine Auswirkung auf die Leistung der Grafikkarte, da der jeweilige Bildschirm sich um die Pixelgröße kümmert.

Auch sind Schlieren kein Zeichen für Vram Mangel, sondern Schlieren haben im Regelfall mit dem Monitor/dem TV zu tun, zum Beispiel entstehen diese bei einer schlechten Bildwiederholungsrate, als auch schlechter Reaktionszeit. 

Auch können diese Schlieren durch gewisse Bildverbesserungen des TVs zu Stande kommen.

Aber hey, bei den ausführlichen Argumeneten ("Artikel mit diesem Zusammenhang sind bereits mehrfach in PCGH veröffentlicht worden.") ist mir natürlich klar, ich rede hier mit nem Fachmann. 

Und ich finde es eine Frechheit, wenn hier jemand ernstgemeinten Rat sucht, und dann jemand daher kommt und schei*e erzählt ohne nachzudenken.


----------



## kastagier (15. Februar 2011)

Alles klar Mr. Oberschlau! Wenn Du Dich mit mir unterhalten möchtest, dann gewöhn Dir erstmal einen vernünftigen Ton an. Aber möglicherweise ist Dein Gehirn damit überfordert weil es Dir schlicht an Intellekt mangelt. Vielleicht haben Mami und Papi es auch einfach nur versäumt oder wußten es nicht besser, Dir Anstand und Benehmen zu vermitteln. 

Also, anstatt mich hier gleich zu denunzieren hätte man eine vernünftige offene Diskussion führen können. Aber mit Dir...siehe oben.  

Nun, was soll das? Pubertät??


----------



## Xion4 (15. Februar 2011)

Du hast anhand deiner Reaktion klar gezeigt, dass du keinen Wert auf eine vernünftige Diskussion legst. Als weiteres werde ich deine Beleidigungen melden. 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde dir über mein Alter, und meinen Intellekt keine Sorgen machen. Im Gegensatz zu deiner fachlichen Kenntnis, welche du ohne Begründungen noch Nachweise von dir gegeben hast, habe ich mir zumindest die Mühe gemacht und meine Aussagen untermauert.

Auch habe ich dich darauf hingewiesen, dass du, die Artikel die du sagst gelesen zu haben, definitv falsch verstanden hast, bzw. nur oberflächlich gelesen hast, und dir über den Inhalt keine Gedanken gemacht hast. Dieses ist anhand deiner "fachlichen" Aussagen ganz klar zu erkennen, dennoch erwiderst du ganz klar im Recht zu sein, was dir hier von mindestens zwei Seiten schon belegt wurde.

Ganz am Rande sei erwähnt, ich möchte mich nicht mit dir unterhalten, sondern dem Thread Ersteller, welcher sich hier eine vernünftige Beratung erhofft hat, zeigen, was er von deinen fachlichen Aussagen zu halten hat.

Und da du dich ja sofort im Ton vergriffen hast, finde ich es erstaunlich dass du auch noch einen Spruch bezüglich meiner Reife von dir gegeben hast. Auch über die brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, die ist schon recht weit und fortgeschritten.

Aber die von dir gezeigte Reaktion war auch zu erwarten, eine etwas gehobenere Wortwahl, die du bewusst in deinem letzten Post an den Tag gelegt hast, lenkt trotzdem nicht davon ab, wer hinter den Aussagen steht, noch was für eine Art der Rethorik du generell bevorzugst.

Aber mach dir keine Sorgen, ich werde mich auch nicht weiter mit dir auseinandersetzen, da bin ich einfach noch nicht reif genug für, wenn ich denn dann aus der Pubertät raus bin, melde ich mich noch mal, vielleicht bin ich dann ja im Stande, sachlich mit dir zu diskutieren. ^^


----------



## Wenzman (15. Februar 2011)

kastagier schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich mit mir unterhalten möchtest, dann gewöhn Dir erstmal einen vernünftigen Ton an. Aber möglicherweise ist Dein Gehirn damit überfordert weil es Dir schlicht an Intellekt mangelt. Vielleicht haben Mami und Papi es auch einfach nur versäumt oder wußten es nicht besser, Dir Anstand und Benehmen zu vermitteln.





> gewöhn Dir erstmal einen vernünftigen Ton an








> eine vernünftige offene Diskussion führen können


An Fakten lässt sich nicht rütteln.
Es wurde gesagt, dass deine Behauptung nicht stimmt, nachdem du bei deinem 2. Post dies aber trotzdem noch  fest behauptet hast muss man es dir doch irgendwie erklären.

Fühl dich aufgeklärt


----------



## teKau^ (15. Februar 2011)

Wow, was geht denn hier ab?!
Freunde, ich wollte doch nur meine Frage klären und hier nicht einen Krieg ausbrechen! 

Ich denke, dass kastagier auch nur Helfen wollte und hier niemanden angreifen bzw. mir meine Grafikkarte schlechtreden und mir sie dann für wenig Geld abkaufen wollte 

Also Leute, kommt mal wieder alle runter, Fussball läuft jetzt wieder 
Danke an ALLE Beteiligten für eure tolle und schnelle Hilfe! 

Macht Euch mal ein Feierabend Bierchen auf (sofern erlaubt..) und fahrt eure Nerven wieder runter 

Vielleicht bekommen wir in den nächsten Tagen auch noch die restlichen 5% meiner Streifen aus meinem Fernseher und dann ist doch alles wieder gut 

Schönen Abend an euch alle!
Gruß teKau^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo allerseits!



teKau^ schrieb:


> Also Leute, kommt mal wieder alle runter, Fussball läuft jetzt wieder


 
Auf den Punkt gebracht: Bitte. Wissen ist auf manchen Gebieten eine knappe Ressource. Fahrt euch also bitte bei Mangel dieser Ressource nicht gegenseitig an. Danke.

Einen schönen Tag euch noch,
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Xion4 (16. Februar 2011)

Ja eben drum...wenn das wissen begrenzt ist sollte man sich Korrekturen nicht verschliessen, und vor allem Beleidigungen für sich behalten, auch wenn ich mit der Aussage "Das ist Schwachsinn" und "nicht richtig gelesen bzw. verstanden" sehr drastische Worte gewählt habe. 

Nur ist dieses nicht zur Konfrontation gewesen sondern um deutlich zu machen wie verkehrt die Aussage ist, damit TEKAU dieser Aussage keine Beachtung schenkt und Zeit oder womöglich Geld verliert.


----------

